# Had to go work in Eufaula, AL. Made it to the state park.



## GAJoe (Jun 21, 2017)

From the state park just north of Eufaula. I was tempted to see what image I could get at the 38.4" Min. Focus Distance of that new lens that my wife got me for our anniversary but I hear they can move surprisingly fast when they have a mind to. It was a big 'un. This was about 10'. a major crop.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice shot,,,, you would love my macro,,,, but it's 35mm,,,, 35-70 macro vivatar series 1,,,, what a beauty,,,,


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 22, 2017)

Great Shot what lens were you using ?


----------



## rydert (Jun 22, 2017)

great pic.....


----------



## flatwoods (Jun 22, 2017)

Very impressive pic.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks close enough!  Great shot!


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks guys!



pdsniper said:


> Great Shot what lens were you using ?



the new Canon 100-400 that my wife got me for anniversary.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Great photo and crop.

My family lived in Eufaula when I was very young.  I remember it well.  Got my first 410 shotgun and first pair of cowboy boots while there.

Dave


----------



## GAJoe (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Great pic!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2017)

That's the way to fill the frame!


----------

